# The Cult of E-mails about God...



## Semper Fidelis (May 19, 2006)

I'm so sick of these e-mails 



> READ THROUGH TO UNDER THE PICTURE.
> 
> This is a beautiful photo of a giant flag in Arizona.
> The photo is authentic and *un-retouched*.
> ...



Is anybody else tortured by family members who send them stuff like the above?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 19, 2006)

Why dont think this nation is a godly and Christian nation bringing democracy from sea to shining sea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I'm so sick of these e-mails
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! 

[Edited on 5-20-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Puddleglum (May 19, 2006)

Thankfully not . . . I've got one friend from Campus Crusade who every so often sends out a whole bunch of them, but other than that, I'm spared. 

My sister sends me ones like these:



> This is an actual job application someone submitted at a McDonald's fast-food establishment ... and they hired him! As what?
> 
> 1. NAME: Greg Bulmash
> 2. DESIRED POSITION: Reclining. Ha ha. But seriously, whatever's available. If I was in a position to be picky, I wouldn't be applying here in the first place.
> ...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 19, 2006)

some believe this is real:

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/c/cross-flag.htm


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> my Grandma sends stuff like that to me.
> 
> Can't really say anything to a Grandma.
> ...


Right, it's kind of the same for me. The e-mails are from those I can't really say something to as well.

My wife has one friend that I don't even have to open and I know it will be some sort of sappy tale. Those are the only messages she ever sends.


----------



## py3ak (May 20, 2006)

Sap is a corroding poison in the veins of Christianity.


----------



## SRoper (May 20, 2006)

Thankfully I've gotten fewer than five forwarded emails in my life.


----------



## Ravens (May 21, 2006)

Hahaha. Visions of Constantine danced through my head when I saw that.

"In this sign conquer".


----------



## shelly (May 22, 2006)

I get them from family and friends who get hurt if I don't say something or send them a reply back. What can I say in response to such drivel? I send them links to reformed blogs!

shelle


----------



## alwaysreforming (May 22, 2006)

Over a year ago, I posted a similar frustration with these emails, especially when they give you "stuff to do" so God'll like you better. I listed an in-depth response here....

Christian forwards


----------



## Puddleglum (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> Thankfully I've gotten fewer than five forwarded emails in my life.



If you give us your email, I'm sure we can make up for that! :bigsmile:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puddleglum_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SRoper_
> ...


I'm going to take the time to U2U him all the spam I get!!


----------



## SRoper (May 22, 2006)

I knew I was opening myself up for that one!


----------

